# 7.6 earthquake in Papua New Guinea



## PreciousDove (Sep 11, 2022)

Have you ever been in an earthquake? Has it been this strong?
Thank God I have not..
Look at this video and see what they went through.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...7465bfa7041e5e819e1663ada8f53&category=foryou


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2022)

Scary!


----------

